# Why is there no Kimber thread ???



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

why is there no Kimber thread...seems like alot of people got em...sooooo


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

prolly cuz kimbers are 1911's(mostly):mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*+1*



scooter said:


> prolly cuz kimbers are 1911's(mostly):mrgreen:


Makes sence to me...:smt1099 :smt071 :smt1099


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

Hey, guess what, there is now.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

scooter said:


> prolly cuz kimbers are 1911's(mostly):mrgreen:


yeah.....and so are Colt's....but they have a thread


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

wickedXD said:


> yeah.....and so are Colt's....but they have a thread


Well Colt did make revolvers and a lot more rifles than kimber but whatever


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

wickedXD said:


> why is there no Kimber thread...seems like alot of people got em...sooooo


We were waiting for U to do it


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

What's a Kimber?

*evil grin*


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> What's a Kimber?
> 
> *evil grin*


 :smt104 :smt076 :smt098 :smt076 :smt098 :smt076 :smt098

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> :smt104 :smt076 :smt098 :smt076 :smt098 :smt076 :smt098
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 A over priced Kel Tec He he


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok guys, play nice. It has been agreed by most members here that 1 thing everyone likes about this forum is that people don't dis a particular brand of gun. Lets not go spoiling that....


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok guys, play nice. It has been agreed by most members here that 1 thing everyone likes about this forum is that people don't dis a particular brand of gun. Lets not go spoiling that....


Well I hope hal knew my response was a joke,and I took his as a joke too


----------



## Brass Balls (Jul 3, 2006)

This seems appropriate for the Kimber thread.

Custom CDP II


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Brass Balls,

Wow! That thing is gorgeous!! I hope my new Ultra CDT II (that I just ordered) is as "purdy". :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt038 :smt038 :smt038 :supz: :supz: :supz: :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 

Tom


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Well Colt does make revolvers


They _once_ made revolvers. But they do not now nor will they ever again.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Yepers Scooter... I was joking, heck I like Kimbers. I knew you were joking too. Looks like Shipwreck is the only one who didn't know it. 
Sorry about that Shipwreck! I was just being a smart a$$... Well, maybe not too smart, huh?

That is a dandy KImber there BB!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I think U misunderstand - I said what I did because of the comment above comparing the Kimber to an over priced Keltec - I was afraid that would set off a war of the words....


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's the Kimber thread.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't know what happened there.

Here's the Kimber thread.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=34430&posted=1#post34430


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I don't know what happened there.
> 
> Here's the Kimber thread.
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=34430&posted=1#post34430


Hmmm.......
Some people should leave the humor to the professionals:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Doh!


----------

